# Brother Norman Schwarzkopf



## Ol Kev (Dec 27, 2012)

Brother Norman Schwarzkopf laid down his Working Tools today. His work was complete and called home to be with his Lord in heaven. 
Bro. Schwarzkopf and his wife, Brenda, had three children: Cynthia, Jessica and Christian.

Gen. Norman Schwarzkopf, coalition forces leader during Persian Gulf War, dies


----------



## KSigMason (Dec 28, 2012)

RIP General


----------



## rpbrown (Dec 28, 2012)

RIP Brother


----------



## ess1113 (Dec 28, 2012)

I didnt know he was a Mason.  What lodge was he a member of?


----------



## Ol Kev (Dec 28, 2012)

ess1113 said:


> I didnt know he was a Mason.  What lodge was he a member of?



Don't know but he is listed HERE

Our Past Master served in Desert Storm and he commented one night, and got pretty choked up about it too, that the fact that General Schwarzkopf was a Mason influenced him greatly to become one himself.


----------



## widows son (Dec 28, 2012)

My condolences.


----------



## STLamb (Dec 28, 2012)

He was one of the last of a dying breed, and will be sorely missed. Truly a great man. If you have not read his book, I highly reccomend it. R.I.P. Brother.


----------



## ess1113 (Dec 28, 2012)

Hmmm, interesting.
Would think that his home lodge and grand lodge would announce his passing.  A distinguished leader by any standard and saw his name on the list that the link provided but have never heard him associated with a particular lodge.  Any grand lodge would be proud of a member like that.


----------



## jwhoff (Dec 28, 2012)

RIP my beloved brother.


----------



## CajunTinMan (Dec 28, 2012)

He was my commanding General in Desert Storm. He was a great man and a soldiers General. God rest his soul.


----------



## California Master (Dec 29, 2012)

RIP Brother. America lost another hero.


----------



## Brother JC (Dec 29, 2012)

While eating Christmas dinner with my mother, I kept looking over at a picture of my grandfather shaking hands with the General. And to discover that he is a Brother? I was already proud to have served during his time.

Fair winds and following seas, General.


----------



## scialytic (Dec 29, 2012)

I have his memoir on my book shelf. Didn't know he is a Brother. Now I'm motivated to read it. May he rest in peace...


----------



## Ed Nelson (Dec 29, 2012)

[video=youtube;lZYzv35MCKA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=lZYzv35MCKA#![/video]


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Dec 30, 2012)

Ol Kev said:


> Don't know but he is listed HERE
> 
> Our Past Master served in Desert Storm and he commented one night, and got pretty choked up about it too, that the fact that General Schwarzkopf was a Mason influenced him greatly to become one himself.



I can not confirm that the General is or is not a Mason via my normal resources.

I do agree with others that IF the General was indeed a Brother Mason, that the information would be more publicly available. Please keep in mind that a LOT of websites copy and paste a lot of miss-information relating to famous Masons.

It was a sad day non-the-less.


----------

